# FR: la manière/façon + dont / de/avec/par laquelle



## francais_espanol

Pieton said:


> "Cela decrit la maniere avec laquelle le robot se comporte face à un obstacle"


Juste une petite question, c'est juste parce que j'utilise assez souvent l'expression « la manière ... »
Est-ce bien « la manière _avec laquelle_ »? Est-il aussi correct de dire: « la manière _dont _le robot se comporte »...?

Merci beaucoup de m'éclairer.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Méninge

Fra-esp, tu as raison, c'est meme incorect de dire 'la maniere avec laquelle'. Il faut dire 'la maniere dont' ou encore 'la maniere de laquelle je le fais' même si cette dernière formation est très rarement utilisée.

Dire 'la maniere avec la quelle' est une faute que beaucoup font, mais il est simple de la corriger en voyant qu'on ne dira jamais 'je le fais avec cette maniere' mais 'je le fais DE cette maniere'.

Bye


----------



## LARGANG

Why is dont used in the following instead of que (or another relative pronoun)?  I don't see any use of "de" so I am wonder why "dont".  THANKS!!

La facon dont les services sont offerts accoit la confiance et l'autonomie de la cleintele.


----------



## Pinairun

"Dont" est un pronom relatif qui veut dire "de quelle"

De quelle façon les services sont offerts...
Cela fait: La façon dont les services sont offerts...


----------



## cropje_jnr

_Dont_ here serves the function of the English 'in which' ('the way in which'). _De_ is used instead of _dans _or _en_ in this context in French, which means the sentence structure, logically speaking, will be '_la façon de laquelle_'. 

As you probably know, _duquel/de laquelle/desquels/desquelles_ are often unified and simplified into _dont_.


----------



## JazzJC

Hello!

In the sentence "La manière dont on peut se répéter sans s'arrêter de sourire" why is "dont" used and not "que"?

Is it because of "manière *de*" ? 

Is this correct? : "On peut se répéter de manière sans s'arrêter de sourire" or is it *d'une manière*?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Cath.S.

> Is it because of "manière *de*" ?


Oui. 


> Is this correct? : "On peut se répéter de manière sans s'arrêter de sourire" or is it *d'une manière*?


Only the sentence with _dont_ is correct.
What is the original English sentence you want to translate?


----------



## JazzJC

Well, I wasn't trying to translate it from English. I had some across it and was confused why "dont" was used, which I now understand =)  

But since *dont* was a pronoun in the original sentence, I was trying to write out the sentence without using the pronoun. 

For instance- j'en rêve = je rêve de venir

I can't figure out how to make this correct: "On peut se répéter de manière sans s'arrêter de sourire"

In English I think it would translate as: You can repeat yourself in such a way that you never stop smiling.

Thank you!


----------



## Cath.S.

Oh I see. 

We could say for instance:
_Paul a *une manière* insupportable *de* se répéter sans cesser de sourire => *la manière dont* Paul se répète sans cesser de sourire est insupportable._
Does this help?


----------



## JazzJC

Oh, okay. That makes sense. Helps a lot!

You would never say *d'une manière*, would you?

For example, La manière dont je travaille", couldn't that be "je travaille d'une manière déterminé" ?


----------



## Cath.S.

JazzJC said:


> "je travaille d'une manière déterminé*e*"


You can use it with an adjective like you did un your example.


----------



## wster

From Montesquieu:

 Les diverses religions du monde ne donnent pas à ceux qui les professent des motifs égaux d’attachement pour elles : cela dépend beaucoup de la manière *dont* elles se concilient avec la façonde penser et de sentir des hommes.

I'm getting dizzy thinking about this.  They say to use _dont_ if the subordinate clause needs an object introduced by _de_.  How does the subordinate clause here need a _de_?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VanOo

'Manière' is always used with 'de'. For instance: 'Je travaille *de *cette manière'.

If you change the sentence syntax, you could say:
Elles se concillient *de *telle manière, dont dépend ...

Note that I had to put another 'dont' because one says 'dépendre *de'*.

I hope it helps !


----------



## wster

Yeah, I guess that works.  I just wasn't sure why French wouldn't, like English and a bunch of other languages, make use of the dative.  _That depends a lot on the manner *by which* they agree....  _So in French, I would have liked to see _par laquelle_.


----------



## VanOo

Actually, it is hard for me to explain this but "par laquelle" would also work.

I am about to give you a home-made explanation but if you find an proper grammatical one, it's better !
I think "par laquelle" would work as 'manière' is here used as a 'undefine' word, such as 'things' or 'stuff'. I mean that 'manière' describes a way that is not defined, that differs from one religion to another.

Well, I don't think I can give you an easy explanation so, I'll just give you what you can say and recommend to look for a grammatical book !

Elles se concillient de telle manière
Elles se concillient par la discussion (la discussion est une manière de faire les choses).
la manière dont elles se concilient 
La manière par laquelle
Elles se concillient par telle manière


----------



## Fadedrose

Bonjour tout le monde,

Is my use of "dont" accurate in this sentence "J'adore la manière dont elle s'habille" - "I love the way she dresses"?

Merci x


----------



## Tazzler

I would say so, but I think "façon" is more common than "manière".


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Elle s'habille_ *de* cette manière.
dont = _*de* cela


----------



## Nimls

Oui, tout à fait.
Manière ne me choque pas particulièrement, mais fait en effet un peu spécial.

Cependant, vu ta phrase d'origine, je pense que l'on ne parle pas de la façon dont elle s'habille tout les jours mais de son habit d'ajourd'hui (à moins que je n'aie mal compris).
Si oui, alors je dirais "j'adore la manière dont elle est habillé" (sous-entendu, dont elle est habillé aujourdh'hui/maintenant). Ca veut dire, j'adore son habit, et en ce cas, manière me semble plus approprié

Si l'on veut juste dire qu'elle s'habille bien tout le temps, et fait toujours les bons choix, alors la phrase va très bien


----------



## becky7852

Vous allez beaucoup changer la manière dont vous vivez. Vous allez changer la manière dont vous le regarder ce corps.

Je pense pas *dont* ici remplace un complément introduit par *de *
donc je voudrais savoir que les deux _*dont*_ ici signifient quoi?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Si, cela reprend bien un _de_.
_regarder / vivre *d'*une manière : la manière dont on regarde / vit._


----------



## becky7852

merci beaucoup!

en fait, un autre jour quand j'ai lu un texte, j'ai rencontré aussi le même problème:"Alors au lieu de le dépenser la façon dont vous le dépensez habituellement....."
"Avant que je vous dise les façons dont vous pouvez le dépenser qui vous rendront plus heureux, réfléchissons aux moyens dont nous le dépensons généralement qui, en fait, ne nous rendent pas plus heureux."*

"dont" ici reprend aussi un "de"?
*


----------



## Micia93

oui
"la façon/ le moyen / de faire quelque chose"


----------



## patyl

Hello,

I can't quite understand the usage of _dont_ in the following extract from _"Venez me chercher"_ by Cali.

_Parfois j'aime la façon dont tu remues les mains, j'aime ça._

To me, _remuer_ does not take _de_ as preposition and _les mains_ cannot be a possession of _la façon_.  
So why _dont_? 

Thanks for your input in advance.


----------



## Yendred

On dit:
_tu remues les mains d'une façon/d'une manière X._
Donc avec inversion du sujet:
_la façon/la manière dont tu remues les mains_.

_d'une façon/d'une manière _n'est pas un complément direct de remuer (_les mains_ est le complément direct). Il s'agit d'un complément de manière introduit par de. Ce type de complément pourrait être utilisé avec beaucoup d'autres verbes, par exemple :
_tu conduis ta voiture d'une façon trop brutale --> la façon dont tu conduis ta voiture
tu parles de lui d'une manière trop vulgaire --> la manière dont tu parles de lui_
etc...


----------



## hamedato

Bonjour a tous,

I'm familiar with all relative pronouns including que, qui, dont, où, and lequel. But I don't understand why 'dont' is used in this sentence and not 'que':
"Le proviseur n'apprécie pas la manière dont l'élève se comporte."

I'm sure 'dont' here doesn't indicate possession because it must be :"l'élève dont la manière..."
Maybe the verb is 'comporter de' or 'la manière dont quelqu'un' is an expression. I just don't know.

I would appreciate if you confirm that the usage of 'dont' is correct here and the reason for that, and why 'que' can't be used.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Bondstreet

.
You are requiring the French sentence to conform to the "short" English version: "the way *that* the pupil behaves"
The correct full English sentence would be: "the way *in which* the pupil behaves"

"dont" can have the meaning in English "of which" or "in which":

www.dictionary.reverso.net/french-english/dont

The French sentence is using the correct grammatical construction:
"Le proviseur n'apprécie pas la manière *dont* l'élève se comporte"

which means in full in English "he doesn't appreciate the manner *in which* the pupil behaves"
.


----------



## hamedato

Oh, I see, I didn't know that  merci Bondstreet


----------



## OLN

"se comporte de" n'existe pas en tant que verbe.
La préposition _*de*_ est indispensable avant le mot _manière_ pour former la locution adverbiale.

On dit "faire quelque chose *d'*une certaine manière, *d'*une certaine façon" et non "faire quelque chose une certaine manière".

La façon/ la manière dont il s'habille, dont parle, dont il se comporte, dont il agit, etc.


----------



## hamedato

Merci bien OLN 

But "faire quelque chose *d'*une certaine manière" means "do something in a certain manner/way" or"... of a certain manner/way". I think 'de' here means 'dans'. Am I right?


----------



## OLN

I'm afraid you're confusing meaning of a phrase and litteral translation from the English.

_*De* _does not mean _dans. _It's simply the preposition needed in this French adverbial phrase; therefore _*dont* _is the correct pronoun.


----------



## Bondstreet

@ hamedato: As OLN says, and I said to you […] above, you are trying to make a literal word for word translation, which is not always possible. You need to look for the overall meaning of a sentence in one language, before you try to translate it into another language.  The equivalent words in the second language could be quite different.

Here's another example with "dont" where you cannot translate the French phrase into English using the same equivalent words:

www.forum.wordreference.com/en-dont-il-a-pris-la-place.3261032/


----------

